# Anregungen für neue Produkte



## EyRaptor (4. November 2017)

*Anregungen für neue Produkte*

Hallöchen

Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit einige Ideen für neue Produkte von be quiet.

1. Darkloop AIO´s mit Silentwings 3 Lüfter/n und Anschlüssen die bei Wasserkühlungen Standard sind.

2. Wie wäre die Idee auch aftermarket GPU Kühler herzustellen?
Gibt zwar schon Arctic mit den Accelero, Morpheus und ähnliche aber keine dieser Lösungen sieht gut aus.
Auch hier ließe sich die "Dark", "Shadow" und "Pure" Serie weiterführen.
Außerdem wäre eine Kombination mit den AIO Wasserkühlungen möglich.

3. Ein ITX Gehäuse von be quiet!
Natürlich mit minimaler Lautstärke als Fokus.
Das ist bei den kleinen Gehäusen zwar eher schwerer machbar, sollte aber auch möglich sein.

4. Eine Netzeilabdeckung für das Dark Base (Pro) 900 welche man nachträglich selbst einbauen kann .

Einige dieser Beispiele sind schon öfters aufgekommen und die meisten sind mit Entwicklungsaufwand und Werkzeugkosten verbunden.
Aber es wären Produkte die ich durchaus gerne von be quiet sehen würde.

Grüße,
EyRaptor


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2017)

*AW: Anregungen für neue Produkte*

mir würde es ja schon mal reichen, wenn die bestehenden Produkte überhaupt funktionieren.


----------



## Chimera (5. November 2017)

*AW: Anregungen für neue Produkte*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> 
> Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit einige Ideen für neue Produkte von be quiet.
> 
> 1. Darkloop AIO´s mit Silentwings 3 Lüfter/n und Anschlüssen die bei Wasserkühlungen Standard sind.



Hat die Silent Loop ja schon, sind 08/15-G1/4" Anschlüsse, wie bei jeder 08/15-Wakü  Ist ja nicht so, dass dort OEM Teile a la Asetek eingesetzt werden, sondern z.B. der AC Nexxxos Radi, den man sich auch so für die echte Wakü kaufen kann. Jedoch stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, dass ne Version mit SW deutlich reizvoller ist als eine mit Pure Wings. Denn die Silent Loop gehört ja nicht zu den billigsten AIOs und wenn man dann erst noch Silent Wings dazukaufen muss...


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2017)

*AW: Anregungen für neue Produkte*

Wenn du die Silent Wings 3 serienmäßig dazu packst, wird der Kühler zu teuer und dann kauft den niemand mehr.
Daher sind die preiswerteren Pure Wings dabei. Die sind völlig ausreichend für den Kühler und machen ihren Job.
Ist immer eine Kosten Nutzen Frage.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. November 2017)

*AW: Anregungen für neue Produkte*

Stimmt schon, ist jetzt schon nicht günstig, wenn dann noch SW 3 dazukommen wird es im Vergleich zu normalen AIO´s schon kritisch.
Wenn dann allerdings z.B. Kompressions Anschlüsse verwendet werden, spricht das Produkt wieder mehr Enthusiasten die dann noch einen weiteren Radiator mit einbinden können.
Ich weiß allerdings wie stark die verwendete reverse flow Pumpe ist. Mit einem zusätzlichen Wasserblock wird es dann vllt. knapp.


----------

